# My plant won't flower...



## Strangelos (Oct 9, 2006)

but I've been growing a plant now for what seems to be a year... not one flower or bud... I must admit that I've not added anything to the soil and I use sunlight for about 4-5 hours a day... after that the sunlight is moderate to dim... the plant is about two feet at least... the stem grew quite thick... I attribute that to when I had the plant outside... there's quite a breeze during the early summer season... but not one flower... why is that...


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 9, 2006)

Strangelos.......do you have your plant indoors? do you bring it in at night? Is it possible that your plant is getting light from another source? Night lite? Kitchen, bathroom, whatever.... i've heard this can interupt flowering and this would keep a plant in it's vegitative state...

it'd be cool if you had a picture..... i'd love to see a year old plant....


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 9, 2006)

Your plant must be getting light from somewhere for over 12 hours of it's dark period that is preventing it to bud.  I hope you don't get insulted by this question, and if so i'm sorry, but do you know that you must have 12 hours of uninterupted darkness to trigger the plant to bud?  If so sorry to ask.  I didn't mean it as a poke anything but I have seen some people do everything correct and then have their plant not bud because of a small night light or something of that nature interupting it's sleep period.  Let us know.

Edit: This post was mean't for Strangelos - sorry for the confusion.

TGT


----------



## Strangelos (Oct 10, 2006)

The forum does say Read This before posting questions... I read and discovered...I wasn't even giving it the 12 hours of complete darkness... I would bring it in and leave it in the kitchen over night... that light is almost always on... I've repotted the plant and added a tad bit of food... now the leaves are curling up and they feel a tad dry... do you think that I've added too much food or maybe the plant has gone in to shock from the replanting...


----------



## KADE (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd say a lil shock.. if it doesn't come around in a couple days (3 days) let us know and we'll figure out whas wrong. 
#1 go easy on nutes
#2 never overwater... period.

if u have that covered then you are off to a good start.


----------



## Strangelos (Oct 10, 2006)

I hope so... this plant's been through it... the leaves are curling now... repotted yesterday... through it the dark place for 13 hours... and it looks a little sick now... So it's better to underwater than to overwater... is that the gist... what about sunlight... is there such a thing as too much.... I know I can read the guide... but then what would be the point or "fun" of being part of the forum...


----------



## Strangelos (Oct 10, 2006)

can you post video on this forum... let us see said the blind men... let us see...


----------



## Strangelos (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 10, 2006)

dayahmm........let me be the first to say that was some oliver stone stuff!!..........i've been told that plants that have been vegging for a long time will get HUGE.....the reason they don't do that indoors is because they want a continuous harvest and there's usually not enough room....

what would happen if you put that under a 250 watt hps.......? also, i'm not sure, but since the plant is so old it might have a giagantic root system.....maybe you could transplant it and it would grow bigger..........


but don't go doing anything until you talk to someone who knows what's up...


looks like all that work might pay off!!... :>))


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 10, 2006)

Did the plant just change for the worse after it was given nutes?  How much and what kind did you give it?  The best thing to do if too much was used is flush the soil.  Put the plant in the tub and give it water until it comes out the holes in the bottom constitantly for a five minute period.  This will remove a lot of the nutrients and hopefully give the plant back it's health.  But first answer the above questions so we can direct you further.

TGT


----------



## Strangelos (Oct 10, 2006)

Vigoro (15-30-15) Gaurenteed Analysis

Total Nitrogen (15%)
Available Phosphate (30%)
Soluble Potash (15%)
Iron (0.15%)
Zinc (0.05%)
Copper (0.05%)
Boron (0.02%)


----------



## KADE (Oct 10, 2006)

that should be fine... use it every other watering.


----------



## Strangelos (Oct 10, 2006)

I just finished flushing the soil... I looked at the instructions for measurements and OOWEEE...  a teaspoon was suggested... I used at least four tablespoons... I think I may have internally burn the roots... I pray not... I did the flush for five minutes like the forum suggests... can I still maintain the 12/12 photo period... or does the plant need some therapy time... also... I scanned the lighting section and could not answer this specific question... will a "screw in regular bulb do anything for the plant... though I know that the HPS, MH, and the flourescents are what you're supposed to use... can you use a regular when you have nothing else...


----------



## KADE (Oct 10, 2006)

Whoa, keep going man... flush the hell outta it...  if u are growing in a 5 gallon bucket u need to put 15 gallons through it.


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm suprised she is not dead!  Like stated above - flush the hell out of her.  If you already did it, I would do it one more time, then let her go through a dry period.  Not to the point of drooping, but dry enough so that the pot is fairly light when picked up.  Then give it water for the next few waterings until you notice the new growth at full recovery.  After that start her at half dose of nutes and then work your way up again very slowly keeping an eye on her health.  Good luck and let us know how she goes.

TGT


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 11, 2006)

Strangelos said:
			
		

> I scanned the lighting section and could not answer this specific question... will a "screw in regular bulb do anything for the plant... though I know that the HPS, MH, and the fluorescents are what you're supposed to use... can you use a regular when you have nothing else...


 
Hey  Strangelos, no, a standard incandescent light won't do much of anything for a plant. It will keep it alive, but the vegetative growth will be stunted, the branches will streeeeettttccccchhhhhh, and there is no way you can flower the plant. It's simply the wrong spectrum of light. It's also more of a heater than a light in this case.

Good luck on the flush man.


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 11, 2006)

I would let it veg for a week and some just to let it recover, then trigger her to 12/12.  I don't knw how much of a difference it is going to make now, but she still will bud and you will get some production out of her. 

It is good to make these mistakes now as every mistake you do teaches you for the next crop.  Most likely your next grow will go without a hitch.  Don't give up and continue growing and you will be proud of the results you eventually succeed in.

Good luck and let us know how she does.

TGT


----------



## Strangelos (Oct 11, 2006)

I guess I must flush again... and perhaps again... and thanks for the incandescent info... no sense in wasting time...


----------



## Strangelos (Oct 21, 2006)

so I've flushed and she's not dying anymore... leaves are starting to feel that nice healthy texture again... well I should say the leaves that are left... she shed quite a bit... but she's coming back to life... back to reality... so why hasn't there been any more posts in this thread... is this a dying forum...


----------

